# S.Inzaghi:"Meritavano il pari. Mezz'ora di blackout".



## admin (3 Settembre 2022)

Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno".


Questo è pazzo.


----------



## First93 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno".


Piangi di meno asino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno".



Aspettavamo tutti la minkiata del limone. Accontentati  
Spiaze limò, ora aspettate in settimana tutti gli altri schiaffi che prenderete in coppa


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

spettacolare quando ha detto "i nostri goal bellissimi, i loro non si possono concedere"


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno".


Quella mezz'ora di cui parla( che sarebbero i primi 65 minuti) è colpa di radu


----------



## kipstar (3 Settembre 2022)

spiaze! Filippo ti ha gia chiamato ? ah ah ah ah


----------



## Prealpi (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno".


Persona riprovevole, incapace di accettare una sconfitta


----------



## Bataille (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo è pazzo.



No, è semplicemente ritardato. Ma non nel senso di _hihihi è stupido!_. Intendo clinicamente.
Questo è proprio fottutamente ritardato, da manuale medico, da DSM. Eziologicamente, epistemologicamente ritardato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili".


Ho visto l'intervista. Continua a dire che i loro goal sono belli perché nati da azioni elaborate. I nostri sono stati goal semplici dovuti ai loro errori. Questo è proprio un pagliaccio


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

spiaze per i ragassi



>


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Praticamente ha oscurato una decina di palle gol per noi.
Ha perso per caso.

Okk. 
Ingiocabili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Ahahahahhahaa

Che fallito


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Comunque gli interisti non sono tutti come questo qui. Su twitter la maggior parte dicono che hanno meritato di perdere


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Ma non si vergogna neanche un po’ sto ciarlatano? Come oscurare la verità…


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Dispiace non aver pigiato sulla partita altrimenti te ne uscivi con 4/5 pappine altro che meritavi il pareggio. Ma è stato colpa nostra.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Ma cosa dice? Ma che fatica ha fatto che ha fatto 2 gol con 2 tiri in porta. 
Pazzesco questo è fuori di testa, non ci sta capendo nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergogna neanche un po’ sto ciarlatano? Come oscurare la verità…


Si è calato perfettamente nel mondo inter.
Ecco perché non avrei voluto prendere il secondo gol.

Praticamente li abbiamo distrutti.
Hanno reagito solo dopo il 3-1.


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo è pazzo.


Però dopo alla dine ha detto che è impensabile di vincere un derby giocando così. E si è assunto la colpa. Ne ho sentite di peggio da inzaghi


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Lo sapevo, lo sapevo!!! 

Ti dimostri più perdente di quanto il campo abbia proclamato.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Per 70' non sono riusciti a giocare palla. 
In totale balia degli eventi.


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Settembre 2022)

Il risultato giusto dei primi 65 minuti sarebbe stato 4-0.
Poi l'Inter ha fatto un ottimo finale ma la vittoria è strameritata.

Semmai è assurdo che abbiamo preso più cartellini noi che i provocatori dell'Inter.
Nel secondo tempo Chiffi non ha fischiato due falli loro netti che hanno portato a azioni da gol pericolosissime.


----------



## Devil man (3 Settembre 2022)

Doveva finire 4-1 così avrebbe chiuso quella ****.. di bocca invece quasi stavano per pareggiare..


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per 70' non sono riusciti a giocare palla.
> In totale balia degli eventi.


Dovrebbe andare a risentirsi le dichiarazioni del derby di ritorno, quello dei "5 minuti di blackout". Ora sono 30 i minuti, magari alla prossima diventano 50...


----------



## chicagousait (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Vai tranquillo, hai sempre la partita di Bologna per recuperare


----------



## JDT (3 Settembre 2022)

Poteva spararle più grosse, ricordo di peggio, anche se è sempre un piacere ascoltarlo dopo una sconfitta.

Pippo Inzaghi figlio unico!


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si è calato perfettamente nel mondo inter.
> Ecco perché non avrei voluto prendere il secondo gol.
> 
> Praticamente li abbiamo distrutti.
> Hanno reagito solo dopo il 3-1.


È pazzesco leggere i commenti di certi tifosi nerazzurri sul web: sembra davvero che abbiamo vinto per grazia divina. Li abbiamo letteralmente annientati.


----------



## evideon (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Il solito piangina antisportivo. Posa il fiasco!


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Occhio che tra poco non avrai manco I soldi per Piangere


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> È pazzesco leggere i commenti di certi tifosi nerazzurri sul web: sembra davvero che abbiamo vinto per grazia divina. Li abbiamo letteralmente annientati.


Il tifoso nerazzurro è malato. 
Sono arrivato a questa conclusione.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Dominano e perdono.
Non vedono palla e perdono. 


Però gli ingiocabili restano loro.
Ok.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tifoso nerazzurro è malato.
> Sono arrivato a questa conclusione.


Malati psichiatrici, logorati dalla consapevolezza di tifare la seconda squadra di milano, il fratello scarso.
Nessuno più di un'interista è conscio di essere inferiore al milan, noi siamo talmente superiori che nemmeno li consideriamo...
Juve regina d'italia, Milan regina d'europa, Inter regina di sta ceppa


----------



## MagicBox (3 Settembre 2022)

Ma Inzaghi può anche fare a meno di dire bugie, non lo possono esonerare perché non hanno i soldi per pagare un eventuale sostituto


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Pippo Inzaghi FIGLIO UNICO!


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Loro gol bellissimi, i nostri solo gol casuali nati da errori loro. Ok.  

Ma quanto gli abbiamo fatto male con lo Scudetto a 'sti poveracci?? Non ce la fanno più a rosicare!  

Spiaze.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

sapete cosa accadrà vero ?
dirà in ogni intervista fino al ritorno che avrebbero meritato di non perdere il derby

è quotato 1,01


----------



## Love (3 Settembre 2022)

Fuori dal mondo questo qui...ha una visione delle cose tutta sua...per 65 min hanno capito poco...si sono ripresi quando noi dopo il nostro terzo gol abbiamo staccato la spina...questa è stata la partita...poi grazie al ca.cso che crei occasioni quando l'altra squadra non c'è più in campo.


----------



## Love (3 Settembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sapete cosa accadrà vero ?
> dirà in ogni intervista fino al ritorno che avrebbero meritato di non perdere il derby
> 
> è quotato 1,01


il problema è che gli crederanno...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".



Non mangi il panettone.


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Settembre 2022)

Ahahahahahahah asinooooooooooo


----------



## SpottyTeux (3 Settembre 2022)

Non capisco come faccia a dire certe cose...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Settembre 2022)

bello vederli rosicare. 

sto leggendo di gente che voleva theo espulso per quella spallata a dumfries,  gente che invoca onana al posto di handanovic, insulti un pò per tutti. 

e cmq spiaze limone.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Comunque ve l'avevo presa che il coniglio avrebbe optato per correa-lautaro.

Partita trasmessa in mondovisione.
Tutti hanno visto quanto valgono cavallo pazzo Dumfries e Macellaio skriniar.
50 e 80 mln , rispettivamente ,per la propaganda.

E anche stasera abbiamo curato la psichiatria.

Non l'hanno vista.
Non ci stanno dietro.
Pareva una partita tra 20enni e 60enni.


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Hai ragione Limone, meritavate il pari, forse addirittura la vittoria…degli Oscar:
Miglior attore Lautaro per l’ interpretazione di “la manata di Theo”


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Benissimo cosí! Tutta sfortuna, non si puó capire come gli inspiegabili abbiano battuto gli ingiocabili.

Continuare cosí, senza cambiamenti, mi raccomando.


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Settembre 2022)

Presi a pallonate per 70 minuti, talmente forte che Mr Spiaze deve essere svenuto per metà partita, ecco perchè ricorda solo mezzora


----------



## jacky (3 Settembre 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Persona riprovevole, incapace di accettare una sconfitta


Riprovevole è un termine forte ed esagerato assolutamente immeritato dal punto di vista umano.
Bisognerebbe andarci un po’ più piano con le parole. È e resta sport


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Visionario.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Visionario.


Il vero fantasista degli ingiocabili.


----------



## sacchino (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Non ce la fa a non piangere.


----------



## Milancholy (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


OK salice, solo un "passaggino" a vuoto...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ve l'avevo presa che il coniglio avrebbe optato per correa-lautaro.
> 
> Partita trasmessa in mondovisione.
> Tutti hanno visto quanto valgono cavallo pazzo Dumfries e Macellaio skriniar.
> ...


i loro 3 centrali imbarazzanti sul gol di leao.
sembravano muoversi a rallenty.


----------



## Milancholy (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il vero fantasista degli ingiocabili.


Il poeta turco è giocoforza imbrigliato in gravosi oneri da mezz'ala.


----------



## Didaco (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto *dispiaZere* e delusione.".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Settembre 2022)

Se non altro la maggior parte dei loro tifosi stanno ammettendo di essere stati dominati...al contrario del loro allenatore che ancora piange e afferma che 1 punto era il "minimo" per loro


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2022)

Ma sparati in bocca, zio porco.
Tanta demenza in un uomo solo è difficile da trovare.
Partita DOMINATA per almeno 70 minuti.


----------



## Ambrole (3 Settembre 2022)

Sono stati sodomizzati per 65 minuti, dal punto di vista del gioco non sono mai stati in grado di fare due passaggi. Ci hanno messo in difficoltà quando hanno iniziato a giocare lungo su Dzeko.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma sparati in bocca, zio porco.
> Tanta demenza in un uomo solo è difficile da trovare.
> Partita DOMINATA per almeno 70 minuti.


Il calcio italiota potrà mai mai mai migliorare per colpa di questi personaggi. 

Cultura dello sport zero.


Un pò come l'inferocito Marino da Udine. 

Ma perché noi milanisti quando facciamo pena lo diciamo e ce la prendiamo coi nostri o con noi stessi e gli altri vanno in cerca di scuse abominevoli ??


----------



## sunburn (3 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente ha oscurato una decina di palle gol per noi.
> Ha perso per caso.
> 
> Okk.
> Ingiocabili.


Mi hai deluso. A Inzaghi avresti dovuto rispondere con: calcio minore.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mi hai deluso. A Inzaghi avresti dovuto rispondere con: calcio minore.


No dai...
Ora non esagerare pure tu.

Inzaghi minore si, quello assolutamente.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i loro 3 centrali imbarazzanti sul gol di leao.
> sembravano muoversi a rallenty.



Skriniar è uno scarpone buono solo in marcatura che ha goduto dell'immunità del sistema fino ad ora, altrimenti salterebbe una partita su due.

Bastoni è una leggenda urbana al pari dei coccodrilli nelle fogne a New York... Il difensore bravo ad impostare... Ma che difende in modo penoso... Te la cacci l'impostazione.

Il terzo manco so chi fosse, De Vrij?
Sono così spariti dal campo che faticavo a capire con chi giocassero.


----------



## malos (3 Settembre 2022)

Pippo Inzaghi è figlio unico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Skriniar è uno scarpone buono solo in marcatura che ha goduto dell'immunità del sistema fino ad ora, altrimenti salterebbe una partita su due.
> 
> Bastoni è una leggenda urbana al pari dei coccodrilli nelle fogne a New York... Il difensore bravo ad impostare... Ma che difende in modo penoso... Te la cacci l'impostazione.
> 
> ...


de vrij è stracotto. skriniar un chiellini interista. bastoni bah niente di che.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Skriniar è uno scarpone buono solo in marcatura che ha goduto dell'immunità del sistema fino ad ora, altrimenti salterebbe una partita su due.
> 
> Bastoni è una leggenda urbana al pari dei coccodrilli nelle fogne a New York... Il difensore bravo ad impostare... Ma che difende in modo penoso... Te la cacci l'impostazione.
> 
> ...


Praticamente leao sul terzo gol li ha mandati al bar tutti e 3.
Ahah 
Una roba mai vista.

Triplicato e umiliati.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

di nuovo forum interista chiuso alle visualizzazioni senza registrazioni.

è direttamente proporzionale alle sconfitte


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. *Mi brucia aver perso*. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".



Metti tutto insieme alle coppe…


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Settembre 2022)

Spiaze, rizultato buzardo  

Limone, direi che dopo la Coppa Italia nel tuo ( I ) c'è spazio pure per questo derby.


----------



## Antokkmilan (3 Settembre 2022)

Vado controcorrente: per me fa bene a pensarla così, che si autoconvinca che meritava il pari è il Milan è stato fortunato ci fa solo un favore, come da un anno e mezzo a questa parte con gli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## babsodiolinter (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione.".


Una squadraccia,tenuta a galla dai giornalai e lecchini...
Gli siamo superiori in tutto(compresa la fascia destra con messias/salamella/sedia)
E soprattutto lo siamo ora e per il futuro visto che mezza squadra è vecchia,in scadenza o in vendita....
Il tempo di inserire bene i nuovi e siamo due palmi sopra a tutti quest'anno in campionato...
Solo la Roma mi preoccupa ad oggi..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Simone Inzaghi a DAZN commenta il KO col Milan:"Inter a due facce. All'inizio è stata equilibrata. Ottimo gol dopo il loro pareggio abbiamo avuto un blackout che si è costato altri due gol. Noi abbiamo fatto due gol bellissimi e tre che non possiamo concedere. Avremmo meritato il pari con tutto ciò che abbiamo creato ma abbiamo avuto quella mezz'ora no. Noi per fare due gol abbiamo fatto tantissima fatica potevamo farne altri, abbiamo trovato un grande Maignan. Ci fanno gol con troppa facilità. Io sono l'allenatore e devo provvedere. Per vincere un derby serve fare di più. Nel nostro passaggio a vuoto il Milan ha fatto tre gol, noi siamo riusciti a farne solo uno. Dobbiamo restare più dentro alle partite. Loro hanno tatto tre gol troppo facili. Mi brucia aver perso. Dovevamo e potevamo fare molto di più. C'è tanto tanto dispiacere e delusione."



mamma mia che piangina sti qui, disonesti intellettualmente, non demeritano mai e se perdono è colpa di qualcun'altro. Andate sui loro lidi, noi non abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, lo hanno perso loro sapete. Comunque noi dobbiamo solo gioire di questa mentalità da perdenti nati, di una squadra tra l'altro che sta facendo the Last Dance.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Sto guardando sul tubo il video di un trombettiere e anche lui ,come limone , parla di blackout .
Ma questi 4 calci a un pallone li hanno mai dati o sono presi dalla strada?

Hanno capito almeno perché in campo gli ingiocabili ci hanno capito nulla e hanno sbagliato di tutto?
Raccontano una partita come se fosse una telenovela.
Garra , cattiveria, voglia: ma davvero vedono e parlano solo di questo?

Imbarazzanti.
Datevi al tennis ingiocabili.

Il vostro gioco è finito dove è iniziata la nostra fase difensiva di squadra e di reparto.
Calha regala palla perché non sa come giocarla.
I difensori vanno in confusione perché i nostri sbucano da tutte le parti.

Il resto lo fa il nostro gioco che genera ottimismo e svuota le vostre certezze e sicurezze.
Ogni minuto a noi sale l'autostima e a voi cala.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Settembre 2022)

Per ora ingozza e ti tieni i 6 gol incassati in una settimana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

Casomai è il Milan che ha avuto 10 minuti di blackout, contro più di 70 giocati alla grande


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

oggi niente colpi di testa letali per gli ingiocabili, anzi hanno rischiato più volte di beccare goal di testa da noi

considerando tutte le azioni finite fuori di un soffio altro che 3-2...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sono stati sodomizzati per 65 minuti, dal punto di vista del gioco non sono mai stati in grado di fare due passaggi. Ci hanno messo in difficoltà quando hanno iniziato a giocare lungo su Dzeko.


Nel prepartita ne parlavo con mio suocero: 
"Sono contento che non giochi Dzeko"
"Ma perche? Ormai é vecchio"
"Si, ma é il tipo di giocatore che soffrono i nostri centrali. In velocita possono recuperare su tutti. Soffrono giocatori alti e forti che possono giocare spalle alla porta. Correa non mi preoccupa nemmeno un po"

Ecco. Un allenatore di Serie A dovrebbe saperle queste cose.


----------



## Andris (3 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per ora ingozza e ti tieni i 6 gol incassati in una settimana.


pronti al pallottoliere mercoledì contro il Bayern


----------



## IDRIVE (3 Settembre 2022)

Ma dai, Limone cosa dici? Meritavate il pari? Ma daiiii!!! Meritavate di vincere, non fare sempre il modesto.


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

Sono mesi che rompono dicendo che lo scudetto l'hanno perso loro non vinto noi e hanno la possibilità di dimostrarlo e invece se la fanno sotto con una partita ridicola.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Casomai è il Milan che ha avuto 10 minuti di blackout, contro più di 70 giocati alla grande


Beh sono coerenti con la follia 'scudetto perso dall'inter'.

Diciamo che tutto l'universo gira attorno all'inter, con buona pace di Galileo e Copernico.


----------

